# Liberty Movement > Grassroots Central >  List of Libertarian Celebrities

## PatriotOne

Those appearing on this list are outstanding leaders in their fields who have identified themselves as libertarians.

http://www.theadvocates.org/celebrities.html

*Film & Television * 
Dean Cameron UPDATED! 
Drew Carey 
Dixie Carter 
Tommy Chong 
Clint Eastwood 
Don Galloway 
Kennedy 
Kenny Kramer UPDATED! 
Leah Lail 
John Larroquette UPDATED! 
Denis Leary 
Sam Longoria 
Russell Means 
Sean Morley (WWE's Val Venis) 
Trey Parker 
Penn & Teller 
Jason Reitman NEW! 
David Ruprecht 
Kurt Russell 
Aaron Russo (1943-2007) 
Tom Selleck 
Howard Stern 
John Stossel 
Jimmie "JJ" Walker 

*Humorists / Comedians*

Dave Barry 
P.J. O'Rourke  
Tim Slagle  
Doug Stanhope 
Tim Wilson NEW! 

*Cartoonists / Comics Creators*

Peter Bagge 
Rex May (Baloo)  
Paul Pope 
Mike Shelton  
Ted Slampyak 

*Music*

Robbie Fulks UPDATED! 
Paul Marshall (Strawberry Alarm Clock) 
Melanie 
Mojo Nixon 
Neil Peart (Rush) UPDATED! 
John Popper (Blues Traveler) 
Jimmie Vaughan 
Johnny Walker (Soledad Bros.) 
Dwight Yoakam 
Joe Young (ANTiSEEN) 

*Sports*

Mark Cuban (Owner, Dallas Mavericks) NEW! 
Chris Lewis (Tennis) 
Cody Mattern (Olympic Fencing) 

*Radio Talk Show Hosts*

Comprehensive list 
Art Bell UPDATED! 
Neal Boortz 
Gene Burns 
Larry Elder  
Mike Foudy  
Reginald Jones 
Gary Nolan 
Lowell Ponte 
Doug Stephan 
Charles Sykes 
Dimitri Vassilaros  
Brian Wilson 
Nobel Prize Winners  
James Buchanan (Economics) 
Milton Friedman (1912-2006)(Economics) 
Friedrich Hayek (1899-1992) (Economics) 
Kary Mullis (Chemistry) 
Vernon Smith (Economics) 
James D. Watson (Physiology/Medicine) 

*Pulitzer Prize Winners*

Dave Barry 

*Syndicated Columnists*

Doug Bandow 
Dave Barry 
Stephen Chapman 
Larry Elder 
James Glassman 
Ilana Mercer 
John Rosemond 
Joseph Sobran  
Thomas Sowell  
Jacob Sullum 
Vin Suprynowicz 
Walter Williams

*Journalists / Editors* 

Barbara Amiel 
Alan Bock 
James Bovard 
R.W. Bradford (1947-2005) 
David Brudnoy (1940-2004) 
Matt Drudge 
Glenn Garvin  
Nick Gillespie 
James Glassman 
Alan Goldstein 
Carl Oglesby 
Virginia Postrel 
Glenn Reynolds NEW! 
Jeff Riggenbach 
Jay Severin 
Jacob Sullum 
John Tierney 
Dimitri Vassilaros 
Richard Winger 

*Financial Writers* 

Doug Casey  
Richard Maybury 
Robert Prechter 
Robert Ringer  
Daniel Rosenthal  
Mark Skousen 

*Business Leaders* 

Robert E. (Bob) Bidwell 
Richard Branson  
Mark Cuban NEW! 
Sky Dayton 
Dan Fylstra  
David Koch  
John Mackey  
Lachlan Murdoch 
T.J. Rodgers 
Jim Rogers 
Peter Thiel 
Marty Zweig 

*Technology*

Bill Frezza 
Daniel Fylstra 
John Gilmore 
Eric Raymond 
Will Wohler 

*Economists*  

Robert J. Barro 
Walter Block 
James Buchanan 
Donald J. Boudreaux 
Richard M. Ebeling  
David Friedman  
Milton Friedman (1912-2006) 
Friedrich Hayek (1899-1992) 
Robert Higgs 
Israel Kirzner 
Ludwig von Mises (1881-1973) 
Murray N. Rothbard (1926-1995) 
Mark Skousen 
Thomas Sowell  
Vernon Smith 
Mark Thornton  
Richard Timberlake  
Walter Williams 

*Psychiatry & Psychology*

Nathaniel Branden  
Peter Breggin  
Michael R. Edelstein 
John Rosemond 
Thomas Szasz 
*
Philosophy*

John Hospers  
Tibor Machan  
Jan Narveson  
Robert Nozick 

*Feminists*

Wendy McElroy 
Tonie Nathan 
Sharon Presley 
Christina Hoff Somers 

*Non-Fiction Writers*

Norma Jean Almodovar 
Covert Bailey 
Doug Bandow 
Bruce Benson 
David Bergland  
David Boaz 
Clint Bolick 
James Bovard 
Barbara Branden  
Nathaniel Branden  
Harry Browne (1933-2006) 
Bob Burg 
Roy Childs, Jr. (1949-1992) 
Esther Dyson 
Michael R. Edelstein 
Larry Elder 
Richard A. Epstein 
David Friedman  
Jeffrey Rogers Hummel  
Bill Kauffman  
Richard Kostelanetz  
Richard Maybury 
Wendy McElroy 
Peter McWilliams (1950-2000) 
Carol Moore  
Charles Murray   
Durk Pearson  
Daniel Pink 
Earl Ravenal  
Justin Raimondo  
Sheldon Richman  
Robert Ringer 
John Rosemond 
Mary Ruwart 
Sandy Shaw  
Michael Shermer 
Mark Skousen 
George Smith 
Vin Suprynowicz 
Joan Kennedy Taylor (1926-2005) 

*Science Fiction Writers* 

David Brin 
James P. Hogan 
Robert Heinlein (1907-1988) 
Victor Koman 
Brad Linaweaver 
John Norman 
Charles Platt 
Terry Pratchett NEW! 
J. Neil Schulman  
L. Neil Smith  
F. Paul Wilson 
Robert Anton Wilson (1932-2007) 
John C. Wright NEW! 

*Mystery Writers*

Nelson DeMille 
Stuart M. Kaminsky 
Troy Soos 
Novelists  
Richard Dooling 
Karen Kay 
Thomas Monteleone 
Ayn Rand (1905-1982) 
Lauren Royal 

*Members of Congress*

Jeff Flake (R-AZ) 
Ron Paul, M.D. (R-TX) 

*Other Elected Officials*

Leon Drolet, State House (R-MI) 
Libertarian Party list of officeholders 
Bill Masters, Sheriff (San
Miguel County, CO) 
Toby Nixon, State House (R-WA) 
Randy T. Simmons, Mayor (Providence, UT) NEW! 

*Libertarian Presidential Candidates*

Michael Badnarik (2004) UPDATED! 
David Bergland (1984) 
Harry Browne (1996, 2000) 
Ed Clark (1980) 
John Hospers (1972)  
Roger MacBride (1976)  
Andre Marrou (1992) 
Ron Paul (1988) 

*Celebrity Chefs* 

Charlie Trotter NEW! 

*Heads of Think Tanks,
Political Organizations,
Educational Organizations*

John Baden, Foundation for Research on Economics and the Environment (FREE) 
Joseph Bast, Heartland Institute  
Steve Buckstein, Cascade Policy Institute 
Alejandro Chafuen, Atlas Institute  
Ed Crane, Cato Institute  
Richard M. Ebeling, Foundation for Economic Education (FEE) 
Marshall Fritz, Alliance for the Separation of School & State 
Sharon Harris, Advocates for Self-Government  
Jacob G. Hornberger, Future of Freedom Foundation (FFF) 
Roy Innis, Congress of Racial Equality (CORE)  
Doug Lorenz, Republican Liberty Caucus (RLC) 
William Mellor, Institute for Justice 
Terry Michael, Washington Center for Politics & Journalism NEW! 
Vince Miller, International Society of Individual Liberty (ISIL) 
William Redpath, Libertarian Party USA  
Robert Poole, Reason Foundation   
Lew Rockwell, Ludwig Von Mises Institute  
Father Robert Sirico, Acton Institute  
Fred Smith, Competitive Enterprise Institute (CEI) 
David J. Theroux, The Independent Institute  

*Founders of the Modern Libertarian Movement*
Don Ernsberger  
Karl Hess  
Manny Klausner  
David Nolan  
Robert Poole  
Dana Rorabacher 
Murray N. Rothbard (1926-1995) 
David Walter  
Jarret Wollstein 

*Historical Champions of Liberty*

Lord Acton (1834-1902) 
Frederic Bastiat (1801-1850) 
John Bright (1811-1889)  
Frank Chodorov (18871966) 
Richard Cobden (1804-1865) 
John T. Flynn (1882-1964) 
Garet Garrett (18781954) 
F.A. Harper (1905-1973) 
Friedrich Hayek (1899-1992) 
Henry Hazlitt (1894-1993) 
Patrick Henry (1736-1799) 
Thomas Jefferson (1743-1826) 
Rose Wilder Lane (1886-1968) 
Lao Tzu (600 BC?) NEW! 
Robert LeFevre (19111986) 
John Locke (1632-1704) 
George Mason (1725-1792) 
H.L. Mencken (18801956) 
John Stuart Mill (1806-1873) 
Ludwig von Mises (1881-1973) 
Albert Jay Nock (1870-1945) 
Franz Oppenheimer (1864-1943) 
James Otis (1725-1783) 
Thomas Paine (1737-1809) 
Lane Isabel Paterson (1886-1960) 
Ayn Rand (1905-1982) 
Leonard Read (1898-1983) 
Algernon Sidney (16221683) 
Adam Smith (1723-1790) 
Herbert Spencer (1820-1903) 
Lysander Spooner (1808-1887) 
Willis Stone (1899-1989) 
Benjamin Tucker (1854-1939) 

*Friends of Libertarianism*

(Celebrities who have not publicly declared themselves libertarian, but who have said good things about libertarians or libertarianism.)

Billie Joe Armstrong (Green Day) 
Ralph "Sonny" Barger 
Graydon Carter 
Exene Cervenka (X) NEW! 
Hugh Downs 
John Fund 
Alan Greenspan 
Internet Users 
Governor Gary Johnson 
Dean Koontz 
David Letterman 
Bill Maher 
Mary Matalin 
Dennis Miller  
Tyffany Million 
Moby 
Michael Moriarty 
Mancow Muller NEW! 
Lyn Nofziger (19242006) 
Michael Novak 
Camille Paglia 
Tom Peters 
Mike Piazza 
Charley Reese 
Reggie Rivers 
Wayne Allyn Root 
Richard Tafel 
Bruce Tinsley (Mallard Fillmore) 
Governor Jesse Ventura 
Robert James Waller 
Frank Zappa (1940-1993)

----------


## kylejack

Missing actor/comedian D.L. Hughley.

----------


## newmedia4ron

so we have already discussed this a million times.

send a letter to a celebrity requesting an endorsement

or delete your post

http://www.fanmail.biz/

----------


## Aus4RP

Lachlan Murdoch ? 

Really??

That's a surprise!.

----------


## Andrew-Austin

Take Neal Boortz off the list, the guy is a nut case who supports wiping out the middle east. He claims he is a libertarian just because he supports "protecting our liberties from terrorists".


Since you have Art Bell you can probably add George Noory. I can't imagine George not supporting Paul in some way.

----------


## hard@work

Beautiful. I wish we knew how many were RP supporters and if not why. Subscribed to this thread in case you update it. Anyone know of an organized celeb petition group or project? I've read random "get this guy" stuff but haven't seen a centralized effort that's organizing an attack list yet.

----------


## Oddball

> Take Neal Boortz off the list, the guy is a nut case who supports wiping out the middle east.


Yup! He supports that fool "fair tax" too!!

Boortz is a fake libertarian.

Not on the list: Penn Gillette

Update: Just saw him as part of Penn & Teller....nevermind!!

----------


## Antonius Stone

CUBAN!!!

lets get cuban to support us. that fool's so rich

----------


## Magsec

Grrr, if Huckabee can be endorsed by Chuck, then RP can get an endorsement from Snake Plissken.

"How bout a little....Bangkok Rules?"

----------


## malibu

nice list . . .

- certainly agree with :

*Members of Congress*

*Jeff Flake (R-AZ) 
Ron Paul, M.D. (R-TX)* 


But there are other Republican Liberty Caucus members in government at federal and state / local levels as well.

----------


## Oddball

Bill Maher is another great pretender.

Thanks, but no thanks, Bill.

----------


## JerzieJennie

Clint Eastwood would be awesome.  I love Tommy Chong, and Art Bell, but it would send the wrong message about supporters...

----------


## JMann

> CUBAN!!!
> 
> lets get cuban to support us. that fool's so rich


No doubt- He could run an ad in the USA Today everyday.

----------


## Kingfisher

I think Eastwood would be a good endorsement if he really is a Liberterian. Any one know how to contact him?

----------


## flynn

> I think Eastwood would be a good endorsement if he really is a Liberterian. Any one know how to contact him?


Clint doesn't like to involve in political affair stuff if you read his respond over that detroit commercial he's done a few weeks ago.

----------


## Indy Vidual

Their list (the Advocates) has grown a lot the last 10 years.

----------


## Enforcer

Glen Jacobs, aka "Kane" of professional wrestling, has supported Libertarian candidates in the past.

----------


## The Free Hornet

> Clint doesn't like to involve in political affair stuff if you read his respond over that detroit commercial he's done a few weeks ago.


Is this the one?




He seemed quite opinionated politically speaking in that Chyrsler spot.

----------


## Enforcer

> Clint doesn't like to involve in political affair stuff if you read his respond over that detroit commercial he's done a few weeks ago.


Cow dung.  Eastwood IS a politician.

----------


## donnay

Dixie Carter is dead.  Neal Boortz is no more libertarian than Mitt Romney.

Alan Greenspan, is friends of libertarians?  Seriously?

----------


## kylejack

> Alan Greenspan, is friends of libertarians?  Seriously?


http://www.constitution.org/mon/greenspan_gold.htm

I think he started out as an idealist. Once he got in as Fed chairman (knowing he couldn't take down the system) he tried to emulate a free market with artificially low interest rates, and it was a complete disaster.

----------


## donnay

> http://www.constitution.org/mon/greenspan_gold.htm
> 
> I think he started out as an idealist. Once he got in as Fed chairman (knowing he couldn't take down the system) he tried to emulate a free market with artificially low interest rates, and it was a complete disaster.


Oh no I understand that, but in the current state of affairs putting Alan Greenspan in the mix as being friends of libertarians is like saying Jack the ripper was really a nice man.

----------


## randpaul2016

Russell Brand

----------


## I<3Liberty

Big Boi from Outkast

----------


## Carlybee

Jeremy Irons 

Viggo Mortensen?

----------


## Champ

Joe Rogan - Comedian/TV/Podcast Talk Show Host

----------


## trey4sports

> Russell Brand



are you kidding me?

----------


## trey4sports

honestly there is so much fail in that list it is not even funny. 

Greenspan, flake, Eastwood? C'mon

----------


## GopBlackList

Krist Novaselic (Nirvana bassist) supported Ron Paul.

It is been rumored that Angelina Jolie is a libertarian.

----------


## GopBlackList

Former MTV DJ Kurt Loder

----------


## Carlybee

> Krist Novaselic (Nirvana bassist) supported Ron Paul.
> 
> It is been rumored that Angelina Jolie is a libertarian.


I highly doubt Angelina CFR Jolie is a libertarian.

----------


## donnay

> I highly doubt Angelina CFR Jolie is a libertarian.


I second that.

----------


## Wilf

Matt Stone & Trey Parker - creators of South Park

----------


## Wario

Add me to the list fellas!

----------


## Fredom101

Lots of stretches on that list. 

And Jeff Flake is NOT a libertarian, he supports the war in Iraq, i.e. stealing your money to kill brown people overseas. What that has to do with liberty is beyond me.

----------


## Kregisen

Flake is my senator and yes he is far from libertarian, he is still pretty good though.

Joe Rogan isn't on that list either....

----------


## trey4sports

> Flake is my senator and yes he is far from libertarian, he is still pretty good though.
> 
> Joe Rogan isn't on that list either....


Didn't he cave on the gun bill?

----------


## Carlybee

> Add me to the list fellas!


Subtle

----------


## enoch150

"I'm a small government conservative libertarian. I believe that individual rights and property rights and individual liberty are paramount for people to have the most successful opportunities at freedom and the pursuit of happiness." - Jayne Cobb (sometimes known as Adam Baldwin)

Don't know much about his politics other than the quote above and that he seems to be against bombing Syria. Looks like he went from anti-war leftist to neo-con to maybe libertarian within the span of a little more than a year around 2010.

----------


## MichaelDavis

Add Vince Vaughn. "Vaughn supported Republican presidential candidate Ron Paul in both the 2008 and 2012 elections.Vaughn has appeared at a number of Libertarian inaugurations and announced his support for Ron Paul's candidacy for president."
-http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vince_V...tical_opinions

----------


## PatriotOne

Holy hell.  A 6 yr old thread of mine brought back from the dead.  I don't even remember posting it .

----------


## willwash

> I highly doubt Angelina CFR Jolie is a libertarian.


She made some passing comment once about being an admirer or Ayn rand when they were considering her for the role of Dagny  taggart.  Actors/actresses are notorious for telling directors whatever they want to hear to Lang big roles, though someone of Jolie's stature is unlikely to resort to such tactics.

I didn't see Vince Vaughn on the list, if not as a libertarian, then at least as a friend!

----------


## Lucille

I can't believe they still have Howard Stern listed on the advocates.  He is a huge statist.

Josh Homme

http://archive.classicrockmagazine.c...101/heavy-load




> *Youve described yourself as a conservative. Do you mean politically?* 
> 
> Sure. Im very socially liberal, but I dont think the government knows what to do with your money better than you do. If the government were a business it would be completely bankrupt. And they always put new laws on the books but they never take any away. I wish theyd just get off my $#@!ing lawn, basically.
> 
> *Are you thinking of joining the Tea Party, like Sarah Palin?*
> 
> I think Im even worse than that. Im a fallen libertarian. In America, the land of the free, almost every civil liberty has been taken away; people use the police for everything. If you have some disagreement with your neighbour, they call the police, a third party, to mediate. And you basically give away control to a little Judge Judy. I dont believe in that. I dont like... I guess youd have to say The Man, for want of a better word.
> 
> *What else pisses you off?*
> ...


Jesse Hughes (Eagles of Death Metal) is probably more conservative than libertarian.  He loves Alan Keyes.

http://www.arktimes.com/RockCandy/ar...of-death-metal



> *You worked for Gannet out of college, right?*
> 
> Yep.
> 
> *What did you cover?*
> 
> I wanted to do politics, but I kept getting stuck on the $#@!ing entertainment desk. But I started a couple of my own underground magazines. Thats kind of what I saw myself as doingbeing the new face of the conservative party.
> 
> *So like pamphlets?*
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNKzF3dNu2c#t=1m40s

"I would be a conservative Republican congressman right now, from Palm Springs."

Krist Novoselic (Nirvana)

----------

